# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > प्राचीन संग्रहणीय वस्तुएँ >  भारत के पुराने नोटों की प्रदर्शनी

## mantu007

भारत के पुराने नोटों की प्रदर्शनी 

तो आओ दोस्तों शुरू करते हैं 


*******

----------


## mantu007

एक रूपये का नोट

----------


## mantu007

.......................

----------


## mantu007

......................................

----------


## Raman46

> .......................



मन्टू  जी भाई  नये सूत्र के लिए धन्यवाद आप का मित्र / अच्छी सूत्र है दोस्त

----------


## mantu007

.....................................

----------


## mantu007

.
................................

----------


## mantu007

> मन्टू  जी भाई  नये सूत्र के लिए धन्यवाद आप का मित्र / अच्छी सूत्र है दोस्त


धन्यवाद रमण जी .सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए

----------


## mantu007

......................................

----------


## mantu007

..........................

----------


## ingole

> *ये किस समय का नोट है मित्र.........
> *





> Humne ab tk suna tha ki 1000 ka or 5000 ka note pehle aata tha lekin is sutra me dekh bhi liya


*1000,5000 और 10,000 के नोट भारतीय रिजर्व बेंक द्वारा 1954 में जारी किये गए थे ...*

----------


## ingole

भारत में नोट जारी करने की अथॉरिटी सिर्फ रिजर्व बेंक के पास है, भारतीय रिजर्व बेंक अन्य देशों के केन्द्रीय बेंकों की तरह समय समय पर नोटों के डिजाइन बदलने कार्य भी करता रहता है. भारतीय रिजर्व बेंक ने महात्मा गांधी सीरिज के नोट 1996 से जारी करना शुरू किया था और इस सीरिज में 5, 10, 20, 50, 100, 500 1000 रुपये मूल्य के नोट जारी किये गए हैं. इन सभी नोटों में कुछ ख़ास सुरक्षा चिन्ह होते हैं जिससे इनके असली होने की पहचान हो सके.

----------


## Aeolian

sutr achcha he

----------


## poonamsh

> एक रूपये का नोट 
> 
> Attachment 249152 Attachment 249153


accha pryas hai dost

----------


## poonamsh

> *1000,5000 और 10,000 के नोट भारतीय रिजर्व बेंक द्वारा 1954 में जारी किये गए थे ...*


gre4at knowldge

----------


## poonamsh

> _अशोक स्तम्भ के सामने स्क्वायर आकार में ब्रेल लिपि के साथ बने चिन्ह वाला 50 रुपये का नोट।                        _


this is a new note

----------


## poonamsh

good good great

----------


## Aeolian

please update this .

----------


## DewlanceHosting

बहुत रोचक लगा पूराने नोटो को देख कर।

धन्यवाद, पांच का नोट तो देखा था लेकीन अन्य नोट नही देखे थे।

----------

